# Good Photo Printing Company - Online



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Guys

I need to have some prints done. Can anyone recommend a good online company that I can send photos to for printing? Something like 'Happy Snaps', I guess, only a bit classier! 

Any thoughts much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My Mrs uses 'snapfish' and is happy with their service , but I have no point of comparason to offer.....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Same as jason snapfish resonable price quick service.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I've only ever used Truprint.

The prices seem pretty reasonable, the collages you can produce are superb & you can send friends & relatives links to your albums so they can do their own prints should they wish, saving you money.

I'm sure the same features are available elsewhere, but I've not felt the need to look further.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've only ever used Jessops which I think is now Snapfish. Purely for the convenience of collecting from the local shop.

I've got nothing to compare to either I'm afraid


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd almost forgotten about this one. Thanks, gents, much appreciated.

If anyone knows who can do really nice, larger size, single prints (I think these are called 'hand prints') that would be useful too.

Cheers.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Just a quick update on this, folks.

*WARNING: APPLE ADVERT* :toot:

Having asked around, including on the forum (thanks for your suggestions) I had a go at ordering three 12X8 colour prints from Jessops' online store... and I would have gone ahead and ordered them (at about a fiver each inc pp, I seem to recall) if I hadn't got so confused by the site that I had to give up. So I thought, "What the heck" and clicked the 'order prints' button in iPhoto. The pictures uploaded in about 10 seconds flat and then I was asked if I wanted to agree the price and proceed. I clicked 'yes' and the deal was done. Took less than five minutes for the whole thing.

But wait, there's more. Here is the bill - for 3 12X8 colour prints, don't forget:










Iirc, I was told I would have to wait 'between 3 and 8 working days'. Anyhow, the prints arrived _next day_, in a nice, white, stiff card envelope - and the quality is excellent.

Class.


----------

